# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  I just ordered the ACReptiles nano-motherload!

## EverEvolvingExotics

In the next 4-6 weeks I will be receiving 10 unsexed geckos from AC's high end stock.  I hope I get a good amount of females.  So far I haven't had much luck in that area.  We will see, at least they should all be amazing to look at!

----------


## DC Reptiles

how big are they

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

They will only be 2-4 grams tops, 4-6 weeks old, and feeding well on CGD and crickets.

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Here is the link incase you were interested...

http://www.acreptiles.com/store/inde...roduct_id=1140

----------


## GoFride

That looks like a really good deal! I hope you'll post "show-off" pics when your babies arrive!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Ohhh, of course, I will be obligated to do so!

----------


## dragonmoon

Congrats for future orders though you can get just as high quality cheaper from here  :Very Happy:  http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/c...29-92-ea-.html

----------


## mainbutter

I hope you get some stunners!  :Very Happy:

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Dragonmoon, I looked for a long time on both Matt at Pangea and Anthony's sites, they have amazing animals.  From looking through other peoples packages I like AC's more an decided to go with his.  I think it will be worth the little extra money.  I was planning if all well goes well with this order, next year or so I would give Matt's 12 gecko package deal a try.  

Mainbutter, I hope so as well!

----------


## GoFride

Do you get pics before they arrive? Or is it a "guess what's in the box" type of thing?

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

No, wholesale pricing does not include pictures.  You are able to request certain morphs, colors, or patterns and AC tries his best to match what you want.  He is currently producing over 1000 geckos each month in the summer.  All of the hatchlings from his "motherload" packages are from his high-end lines only.  I have seen what people receive through random search engines/forums and I was really impressed with the quality, especially when they post progression pictures later down the road!

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

4 weeks have gone by already.  I only have to wait a few more weeks and for the high temps to decrease.  I hoping for a late September shipment.

----------


## mainbutter

Good luck with 'em, AC makes great geckos.

----------


## Otolith

Awesome, I have 4 AC gecks out of his red line from a few yrs ago. I am really pleased with how they turned out. Ended up with 3 boys tho  :Razz:

----------


## mainbutter

ugh, I'm 0 for 4 on raising reds shooting for a female.  I'm just going to buy an adult outright once I've got the funds.

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Yeah, I hope I get some nice reds.  It's going to be hard to let any of the females go from what I've seen others get.

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

they are soo cool.. one of these days!

----------


## Keri Julius

can't wait to see what what you get!

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

> can't wait to see what what you get!


Me either!

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Awwww yeah! 

Finally the temps are low enough to ship out the first week of October.  I hope they stay that way.  In around one week I should be receiving all of my little ones.

Pulling up this link made me incredibly happy!
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Tucson+AZ+85715

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Just another update:

My ten cresties are currently in Memphis, TN!  Many pictures tomorrow after I picked them up directly from the hub.  Wow, I can't believe they are almost here.  I just got off work, not sure if I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.

----------

